# Does it get old?



## Spacecase (May 23, 2014)

I'm not sure where to begin, so I may end up going down a few rabbit holes along the way. I apologize in advance for that. 

I am almost 29. Been active since I was 15 (not proud of that, but can't change the past) Married twice now, have had other partners between and before my first husband. I have had probably 4 partners that it was enjoyable with, and the rest were kind of a "what are they DOING?!"

The 3 in comparison to my husband are just completely faded to the background and not even worth mentioning, because it is that good with my husband. We have known each other our whole lives, and I made an exception to my rule and slept with him very early on when we reconnected in our 20's. I couldn't help it. I have never EVER felt a connection so strong in my life. Right from the start it was amazing. 

I have body issues, I think. Not comfortable with myself, but I am growing more and more comfortable with my body now. I hope so, after 6 years of marriage. We started out pretty comfortable with each other at least in the beginning, and experimented a lot.

My question is, when it's that amazing with someone, is it going to get old? I'd say we're probably close to running out of "new things", but yet for me (I'm not sure about him, but I bet he feels the same) even the "norm" is still amazing to me. I am super attracted to him, and it seems like we're having sex more and more, and I just cannot get enough. 

This is somewhat odd to me because with anyone else, and in general I get bored very easily. Is this just what it feels like to be with the right person? 

We don't have the perfect marriage, and have typical marital struggles, but the bedroom has never been a place we've had any issues. I am not complaining by any means, just wondering.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely not, it does not get old. I have been married for almost 30 years and sex with my husband is still amazing. I too felt an immediate attraction to my husband like you describe. I still have that attraction. We may not have quite as much sex as we did early on, but it is still fabulous!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Spacecase said:


> My question is, when it's that amazing with someone, is it going to get old? I'd say we're probably close to running out of "new things", but yet for me (I'm not sure about him, but I bet he feels the same) even the "norm" is still amazing to me.


Nope, doesn't get old. And if we never did anything but missionary until we died I'd be happy. That being said, even after 20+ years we still find "new things".


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

i have had sex with the same person for 25 years. it can get old. both parties need to put effort in to be sexy for the other. you need to make efforts keep things fresh in the bedroom. all aspects of marriage take ongoing work.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon Spacecase
It doesn't get old. It does help though to be careful not to fall into a routine - however much fun the routine is. I'm not saying that you always need to come up with new things, but just avoid doing them same 5 things in the same order every time.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Second marriage here too. I've had my share of partners, and thought I had some goooooooood sex in the past. Turns out, I never had freaking amazing sex!  And now, I have it every night! H calls it porn sex, I just think it's fun! 

We are in our 50's, nine years and going strong!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SunnyT said:


> Second marriage here too. I've had my share of partners, and *I thought I had some goooooooood sex in the past. Turns out, I never had freaking amazing sex!*  And now, I have it every night! H calls it porn sex, I just think it's fun!
> 
> We are in our 50's, nine years and going strong!


Completely agree. When you're with the "right" person for you, it never gets old. Mind-blowing sex here for the past 4 years with my SO. Best ever...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

"Only" 14 years in, second marriage, and it's not at all "old." If anything, it has gotten better as we learn more about each other and learn/try new variations, and it is far better than any past relationship provided.


----------



## rick31797 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats a hard question , as life will change both of you,along with the daily struggles, then health will play a part at some point, so at some point its not going to be the same as now..Only 6 years of marriage you are still newly-weds.


----------



## Spacecase (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. I kind of figure if it were going to get old, it would have by now, but this is my longest relationship, and ONLY good relationship LOL. Each day is a learning experience. Glad to hear from some seasoned marriages. Gives me hope that we will still be that happy and satisfied after many more years.


----------



## Spacecase (May 23, 2014)

rick31797 said:


> Thats a hard question , as life will change both of you,along with the daily struggles, then health will play a part at some point, so at some point its not going to be the same as now..Only 6 years of marriage you are still newly-weds.


I know 6 years doesn't seem like much, but we have been through a lot. Including a hysterectomy 2 years ago, 2 kids added to our family, moves, deployments, hardships, other health issues. We are both very physically active at this point in our lives now too, and I've noticed our sex life has picked up more. Even compared to when we were newly newlyweds.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

No, it doesn't. The concept doesn't even compute with me.

It's SEX. It feels really good. I've been married to the same woman for 20 years now. We're still in the 1+ per day category.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> No, it doesn't. The concept doesn't even compute with me.
> 
> It's SEX. It feels really good. I've been married to the same woman for 20 years now. We're still in the 1+ per day category.


God bless you two.:smthumbup:


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Married 27 years, it doesn't get old! That is not to say that it is a bit of a roller coaster, just like life! We have our twists & turns, slow down, speed up but it is a heck of a ride, ENJOY!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been with the same man for 33 yrs / 25 married.. I really can't think of anything more physically pleasurable and emotionally gratifying as ..."cumming together".. it's it own mountain top experience within our every day .....

Oh I've wanted to spice it up and it was Exciting ...we had our erotic RUSH... played some sex games, tried some sex furniture even, went on a lingerie kick..had some outside romps... never got into toys (yet).....but even when it settled down back to missionary & our other 2 favored positions.. it's still what we look forward to everyday...we whisper about it, tease each other, give wink winks..and we're still groping under the table... 

Our common saying was "the highlight of the day is over" .. with a sigh.. if we could do it 3 times a day, if the body would allow for that release, we'd be at it ....

It's the deepest of intimacies one can share with another..it's passion in motion... I could even call it my dopamine!... it's not something I have ever felt grow old...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

It only gets old if you let it. Use your mind and be creative. Be sexy and overly erotic at times. Really take the time to understand what your spouse craves being done to his or her body. Take turns pleasing each other. Take turns getting out of your own comfort zones. Ask each other about their favorite costumes and turn ons. What about favorite role playing. Favorite erotica? What about a tantra chair? 

My point is that there are many things you can do to keep sex fresh, but they all take a little extra effort. 

My wife is certainly worth the effort.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> It only gets old if you let it. *Use your mind and be creative*. Be sexy and overly erotic at times. Really take the time to understand what your spouse craves being done to his or her body. Take turns pleasing each other. Take turns getting out of your own comfort zones. Ask each other about their favorite costumes and turn ons. What about favorite role playing. Favorite erotica? What about a tantra chair?
> 
> My point is that there are many things you can do to keep sex fresh, but they all take a little extra effort.
> 
> My wife is certainly worth the effort.


OP, I guess it's possible you've tried everything under the sun, but honestly I've read some things one this forum that I didn't even know were possible or even legal.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> i have had sex with the same person for 25 years. it can get old. both parties need to put effort in to be sexy for the other. you need to make efforts keep things fresh in the bedroom. all aspects of marriage take ongoing work.


^^ The most balanced answer so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

I can't speak from positive experience, only "what not to do" LOL... 
I believe it can get old, but ONLY if you let it and take it for granted, rather than nurture it as a core and central part of your relationship... never using sex as a real weapon, but definitely usimg sex to express and keep yourselves close to one another. trust matters enormously, giving AND taking in the bedroom ( or wherever your exploits might take you!) Not being afraid to try new things together matters; variety helps. Sometimes sex can be just sex, sometimes fun, sometimes serious, sometimes intense, sometimes playful, sometimes erotic, sometimes romantic... "routine" is bad, but regularity is obviously good.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh you lucky lucky people.
All I ever wanted was the sort of marriage you guys have...

Good for you all. Am very happy for you.


----------



## rick31797 (Jul 7, 2014)

johnAdams said:


> We have been married for 42 years. Married when we were 17 and 19. No it has never got old. We still have sex everyday. We are both "pleasers" so that may make some difference.


sex everyday, that's 365 times a year, dont either of you ever get the flue.

Even if i had the opportunity to have sex everyday, i would not, for me it would turn into more of a formality.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Only two years, but to quote Larry Gray "ITS SEX!" and it doesn't get old and it's great!

We don't mix it up much, only two positions, but I'm happy and she can't get enough.


----------



## JerryB (Feb 13, 2014)

It only gets old if your marriage gets old.
Sex is a reflection of your marriage.

If your life gets into a rut, kids get you down, both get lazy at life or marriage, body goes to pot, work stress gets you down, resentments start to pile up, etc. Sex will get old, or more likely, dry up & disappear.

Together for 20 years now...
We're on the other side of a long running rut...
And there's nothing 'old' about the sex we're having right now! (Even though it could technically be described as vanilla)


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

rick31797 said:


> sex everyday, that's 365 times a year, dont either of you ever get the flue.


What due stove pipes have to do with sex? 

Oh, you mean flu. 

Yep. That and aunt flow slows (not stops) things down. I travel sometimes for work too. Otherwise it is 1+ per day. The average works out to about 500 times a year now. We've slowed some.




rick31797 said:


> Even if i had the opportunity to have sex everyday, i would not, for me it would turn into more of a formality.


Whatever works for you and keeps you happy. It definitely isn't a formality for us.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

You have the gift of being attracted and have a great sexual connection.

I have the same with my wife, and we've been having sex for more than 15 years.

It's never once gotten old. That being said, we're very attracted to each other, and careful to keep the attraction going, and have very few boundaries with each other.

I think of sex like this giant gift the universe has given us, and can be a fantastic thing. It can be a great toy that can just be fun. It can be a tremendous way to bond spiritually. It can console when we are down. It can be a celebration when times are good. It can help us explore our inner darkness. It can help us understand ourselves and our partners in a completely non-intellectual way. It can help us bring children into the world. It can be a great way for men to touch the divine feminine nature in all women. In can be a way for women to understand and witness the energy of the male "fire in the belly." It can be an infinite, endless, non-bounded journey you can explore together.

I literally want a second lifetime with my wife to explore this more, because one won't be enough to have with her.

Can it get old? Sure, if you let it.

So don't.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Spacecase said:


> I'm not sure where to begin, so I may end up going down a few rabbit holes along the way. I apologize in advance for that.
> 
> I am almost 29. Been active since I was 15 (not proud of that, but can't change the past) Married twice now, have had other partners between and before my first husband. I have had probably 4 partners that it was enjoyable with, and the rest were kind of a "what are they DOING?!"
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. We are high school sweethearts that have been lovers since 18 and 19 and married almost 22 yrs with 4 kids...The very important thing is to NOT fall into a rut. Don't deprive each other or hold a grudge, even during dark times in your marriage. Your sex life is the GLUE that the two of you bless each other with. I suggest to always keep growing and aspiring to meet your husbands needs. There are a lot of wonderful books out there that offer many fresh ideas. The longer you are married the more lovemaking memories you make....that is also the glue....you may have some little valleys...and that is normal...always come back to each other. There is such deep satisfaction in being married for a long time and being "in tune" with your lovers body....

Best of luck


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

It can get old for her, if it is the same thing every time. That is a great way for her to lose sexual desire. You gotta change things up.


----------

